# Game Thread: Cleveland vs Detroit 4/17



## Brian.

vs.








*Detroit Pistons(52-27) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (40-39)*

Time: 1:00 PM
Date: 4.17.05
Venue: The Palace of Auburn Hills

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Its a must win for Cleveland if they want to stay in playoff contention. We go for our 10th win in a row.


----------



## DetBNyce

ABC showed a stat that LeBron has only averaged 9.7 ppg versus us at the Palace. I knew he had a couple bad games, but I had no idea it was that bad.

I think he gets out of that slump today playing against our second unit.


----------



## kamego

LB said we would use the starters most of the game today because we deserved to do it for New Jersey and Philly. To bad Cleveland isn't the 7th seed any more lol.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> LB said we would use the starters most of the game today because we deserved to do it for New Jersey and Philly. To bad Cleveland isn't the 7th seed any more lol.



Oh ok. That's his old school train of thought kicking in.


----------



## DetBNyce

Playoff time is almost here and you can hear it in the crowds reaction as they cheer every good thing the Pistons do.


----------



## DetBNyce

Tayshaun with the dunk off of LeBron's failure to get back on D. Bron comes back at the other end with a bucket of his own.


----------



## DetBNyce

Pistons need to wake up and get things going offensively.


----------



## Kunlun

Come on Pistons! This is one of the rare times I'm cheering for you guys.

I'm glad to see Larry with good logic.


----------



## DetBNyce

CJ said:


> Pistons need to wake up and get things going offensively.



Right on cue. 8-0 run for the Pistons, with Rip scoring the last 6.


----------



## MLKG

Damn, McDyess. That was sweet.


----------



## MLKG

Nice to see Lebron, two years into the league, is already getting a different whistle than everybody else on the floor.


----------



## DetBNyce

Campbell with the tough basket down low. Looks like Rashard McCants is sitting in those new bench side seats.


----------



## MLKG

CJ said:


> Looks like Rashard McCants is sitting in those new bench side seats.


On cue....


----------



## kamego

McCants even said he wants to be a piston he'd be a pretty good scorer off the bench

those headcase UNC guys seem to have worked for us already


----------



## kamego

Have to love Dupree energy and getting that ball of the free throw.


----------



## kamego

LBJ got nailed there lol


----------



## kamego

EC gets two for one with that foul


----------



## MLKG

Elden fights over screens, what a scumbag.


----------



## kamego

I don't understand why LBJ got the free throws EC commited the foul by pushing whats his name with the crazy hair


----------



## DetBNyce

EC pretty much put his body on Varajeo with a little extra push and Varajeo went flying, lol. Elden is a big guy. Good call on the foul.

The gme getting a little physical.


----------



## MLKG

Wow. This is amazing.

You think the NBA wants the Cavs to make the playoffs?


----------



## kamego

I want the Cavs to be the 7th seed but I don't want to be the one who gives it to them...


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> I don't understand why LBJ got the free throws EC commited the foul by pushing whats his name with the crazy hair


That's true. 

Not really sure what the problem is offensively. Disinterest seems to be our biggest problem at this point. Is Sheed sitting the rest of this one out?


----------



## kamego

Sheed is done for the day.


----------



## kamego

EC has made some nice shoots so far. As long as he doesn't try to over do it he will be good for us in the playoffs.


----------



## kamego

Dice gets a tech for that? Good thing Rasheed isn't playing or he would have had 2 already...


----------



## DetBNyce

Dice and/or someone else will have to pick up the slack in the post then. LOL, Dice gets a T as he leaves the game. Acouple tough calls earlier and that one finally got to him.


----------



## kamego

He didn't do anything to deserve that T. With Dice and Sheed out our front line is getting thin for the day. I want to see Darko beat the hell out of Varajeo, his hair is getting to me.


----------



## kamego

Hopefully the ref's noticed the Cavs have twice as many free throws so far...


----------



## DetBNyce

Haha. I think LeBron airballs everytime he plays here in Detroit. The crowd sure gets a kick out of it.

I think Dice got a T for complainng more than once. He said something a little earlier in the game. Then again we have no idea what he just said to the ref.


----------



## kamego

I hope Dice used some harsh words because the ref deserved them.

Lebron never plays good in detroit because we double team the hell out of him and he never can respond. No one on his team can burn us when the double team is on.


----------



## kamego

yeah ben with the T its team T day no one told me before the game lol


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> yeah ben with the T its team T day no one told me before the game lol



LOL, now we do know what Ben said.


----------



## kamego

how did LBJ not get a goaltend on his block of EC come on refs


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> LOL, now we do know what Ben said.



oh yeah ben took my advise of using the good words :banana:


----------



## kamego

tech on prince lol


----------



## kamego

tech list
prince 1
dice 1
ben 1


----------



## DetBNyce

LOL, What the hell? Now Tayshaun gets a T. What did he do?


----------



## kamego

how bad do things have to be for Prince to tell the ref what he thinks? lol this is a joke of a game...the refs aren't calling anything the right way


----------



## kamego

Prince pulled a Dice and told the ref what he thought that wasn't a ben intesity T though


----------



## DetBNyce

Maybe the T was for him clapping that the refs made a call for Detroit after seemingly giving Cleveland the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## kamego

if they want to make this a T fest lets put Darko out there to beat the hell out of Varajeo. It might not do any good but atleast I wouldn't have to see his hair any more today lol.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Maybe the T was for him clapping that the refs made a call for Detroit after seemingly giving Cleveland the benefit of the doubt.



if he got a T for clapping then the fix is on and the nba picked this games winner :clap:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Well I guess Lebron IS the next Michael Jordan.....he gets just as many calls as Jordan did....Good God....It is obvious the league wants Cleveland in the playoffs....this is ridiculous....


----------



## kamego

LBJ needs to get smacked upside the head lol I don't care for the ref's helping him become great...


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Oh and I forgot to ask.......Why is Rashad McCants on the Pistons bench today?


----------



## kamego

because its the UNC connection and he signed with an agent  he was on ABC during the game saying he would like to be a piston


----------



## DetBNyce

Yea the UNC connect. I think I read somewhere that he attended a couple practices after UNC won too.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

kamego said:


> because its the UNC connection and he signed with an agent  he was on ABC during the game saying he would like to be a piston


oh that would be nice.....I wonder if that is even a possibility...they must of talked to him when I was making my pizza for the game


----------



## kamego

larry really likes him and since he signed with an agent he can do whatever he wants now. I wouldn't object to the Pistons drafting him but I don't see him falling that far in the first round


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

2nd half starting back up....talk to you guys after the game....


----------



## kamego

Draftcity has McCants going 35th overall (2nd round?!?!) to Portland....


----------



## kamego

Pistons come out and put the foot on the gas...I like it


----------



## kamego

LBJ looks hurt. I know he won't stop playing this time of year but hes not looking good


----------



## DetBNyce

Billups ignites a great second half start.


----------



## MLKG

Very good start. Chauncey is starting to assert himself which needed to happen. Looks like they made their point to the refs, let it sit at halftime, and now are ready to come out and get the win.


----------



## DetBNyce

What a difference halftime makes. We seem interested in what's going on on the court now.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Refs decided to call a fair game in the 2nd half and look what happens


----------



## kamego

Larry complained a lot maybe they started to listen. Glad to see the Pistons playing like their usual selfs.


----------



## DetBNyce

Whew, I cringe when Dice falls like that.


----------



## kamego

Yeah I do too but he seems to take hits pretty well nowadays. To bad he doesn't have great hands lol can't believe that pass went through his hands


----------



## MLKG

Ben Wallace is all over the floor. Love his intensity right now.


----------



## kamego

gotta box out the traylor though


----------



## kamego

Lebron is forcing shots right now and no one else on his team is hitting shots any more....this might be over


----------



## kamego

rip is holding his head on the floor thats never a good thing with all his nose probelms


----------



## Brian.

He got hit in the face by Z ouch.


----------



## MLKG

Got whacked across the face pretty good. No call of course.


----------



## kamego

No call of course is right. Ben made a nice hustle play afterward though.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Lebron is forcing shots right now and no one else on his team is hitting shots any more....this might be over


The Cavs actually played a little better when he was briefly on the sideline late in the second quarter. He needs to look to get his teammates involved more.


----------



## kamego

serve cut above the left eye needs sitches


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> The Cavs actually played a little better when he was briefly on the sideline late in the second quarter. He needs to look to get his teammates involved more.


3rd quarter his teammates fell apart and he tried to take the game over. He can't beat the pistons playing 5 on 1.


----------



## DetBNyce

Are people sure we beat teams up? 4 recents games in which a player has to get stitches.


----------



## kamego

We win games in which we need stitches. Stitches and Ben ally oops mean victories lol


----------



## kamego

billups has 2 3's on fast breaks larry must be shaking his head


----------



## DetBNyce

Never thought I'd say it, but Bron needs to pass. Wow Ben taking threes in the flow of the offense. LOL


----------



## kamego

why the hell did ben pop a 3 with 18 seconds left in the shot clock????????????????


----------



## kamego

Lebron is trying to take the game over but the pistons play way to good of defense for one man to beat them...


----------



## dadominator227

take the starters out..its gettin a lil too physical for me liking...screw "integrity of the game"


----------



## MLKG

Great quarter for Chauncey. Elden has been pretty dreadful. 

I don't know if Ben was going for the 2 for 1 there, but that was interesting shot selection.


----------



## kamego

Ben thought about shooting one earlier off a rebound. I think he believed he could make one...


----------



## kamego

dadominator227 said:


> take the starters out..its gettin a lil too physical for me liking...screw "integrity of the game"



we don't have a lead to pull everyone out yet...only 3 starters are playing anyway


----------



## DetBNyce

dadominator227 said:


> take the starters out..its gettin a lil too physical for me liking...screw "integrity of the game"



I think LB has his mind made up on this one. I just hope we can finish the game injury free.

Elden looks out of breath. He was effective earlier, but now he's just running on fumes. His airball hook and then foul on Bron on the other end of the court showed that.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> Great quarter for Chauncey. Elden has been pretty dreadful.
> 
> I don't know if Ben was going for the 2 for 1 there, but that was interesting shot selection.



EC made some nice shots in the 2nd quarter but I think we are playing him to many minutes here. He is better in shorter stints.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Ben thought about shooting one earlier off a rebound. I think he believed he could make one...



He looked more comfortable shooting the three ball than he does on his FT attempts.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> He looked more comfortable shooting the three ball than he does on his FT attempts.



thats because he spends a lot of time shooting the 3s on offdays for some reason


----------



## MLKG

Damn, Lindsey. Smoothest fast break from him I've seen in years.

Lebron is apparantly exempt from offensive fouls. That's the third farily obvious one he's gotten away with.


----------



## kamego

glad to see rip coming back in to the game


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> Damn, Lindsey. Smoothest fast break from him I've seen in years.
> 
> Lebron is apparantly exempt from offensive fouls. That's the third farily obvious one he's gotten away with.



if the refs let him get in foul trouble this wouldn't be worthy of being shown on tv...


----------



## kamego

let's see how good Rip plays without the mask on


----------



## kamego

Arroyo really has picked it up lately. I like his confidence right now. he is trying fouls pretty good today.


----------



## kamego

Duprees tip is the prime example of why he earned that playoff roster spot


----------



## DetBNyce

McDyess with payback for a block Sideshow Bob had on him earlier in the year.


----------



## kamego

tech on rip

tech list
prince 1
ben 1
rip 1
dice 1


----------



## kamego

i wonder what the record is for most individual players with techs from a team in a single game lol


----------



## kamego

Delfino just got a facial from LBJ lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Getting a little sloppy on offense. We need to run some sets.


----------



## kamego

not a big fan of our lineup right now. We need to be running the clock down a little we did have a lead a minute ago


----------



## MLKG

Varejao has the uncanny ability to throw an elbow or a shoulder to clear space before EVERY shot he takes.

We're getting pretty sloppy.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Arroyo needs to run the offense a little better.....we settling for jump shots...work it underneath


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:

The guys are pretty nice... The more the merrier.


----------



## kamego

arroyo was doing better eariler. might be time to take him out and bring billups back in


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> *Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*
> 
> Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.
> 
> :greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:
> 
> The guys are pretty nice...



hitting the recruiting trail pretty hard today :clap:


----------



## kamego

I want to hear some Darko chants up 6 with 3 minutes to go....Time to see the big fella


----------



## DetBNyce

LOL, I don't think you'll see Darko today.


----------



## kamego

i have to get my Darko fix in before the playoffs start because we wont see him much then lol


----------



## kamego

prince deserves the team mvp award after that move


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Tayshaun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamego

cleveland with back to back 3's oooo myyyyy


----------



## kamego

good call dice got hammered there


----------



## DetBNyce

Damn good move by Prince. Newble and James stick back to back threes on the other end.


----------



## kamego

dice has to hit his free throws if we want to win


----------



## kamego

dice 1 for 4 on free throws today......


----------



## DetBNyce

I think AV got all ball. I didn't se if there was body contact or not.


----------



## kamego

great D by the pistons and even better fast break move by prince.. billups hits these and its over

even got a foulout on mcinnis


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I think AV got all ball. I didn't se if there was body contact or not.



he hit dice on the elbow with the off arm


----------



## kamego

billups is trying to give me a heart attack the pistons need to foul here if someone gets an open 3 look or the clock runs down

don't let LBJ send this to overtime


----------



## kamego

Lebron is shooting 12 of 34 so far today what a joke


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm thinking the Cavs get the ball to Bron and try to run him off a pick for the drive or to take the open three if it's there. Hopefully Ben willbe on the screener.


----------



## kamego

bad foul he missed the shot anyway lol


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I'm thinking the Cavs get the ball to Bron and try to run him off a pick for the drive or to take the open three if it's there. Hopefully Ben willbe on the screener.


looks like they are going right to the 3 point look


----------



## DetBNyce

Welp, I was wrong. Looks like an Iso. No idea why they are taking so long to shoot though. I would go for the quick two.


----------



## kamego

make that 12 of 35 lol Lebron needs to get a better look then that. Great D by Prince game mvp in my book

10 in a row how sweet is that. If the Nets win today cleveland falls to the 9 seed


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

not the Pistons best game lately but a win is a win


----------



## kamego

horrible play they ran on the last two looks of the game there. LBJ isn't that good of 3 point shooter to hit a fadeaway 35 footer with a 6'9" prince on him...thats a miracle shot at best


----------



## DetBNyce

Usually after a timeout you change your play from the previous set. What the hell is Cleveland doing? They continue to fall.

With six, seven seconds you just dribble the ball 6 feet behind the three point line. You could see what was coming from a mile away.


----------



## kamego

Midnight_Marauder said:


> not the Pistons best game lately but a win is a win



with 4 techs and Rip/sheed getting hurt it's not a bad game. Great teams win no matter what happens. Looks like Cleveland is out of the playoffs if the nets beat the 76ers today


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Usually after a timeout you change your play from the previous set. What the hell is Cleveland doing? They continue to fall.
> 
> With six, seven seconds you just dribble the ball 6 feet behind the three point line. You could see what was coming from a mile away.


their coach isn't exactly a great X and O's guy. He just let Lebron take it and let it play out. Not what I would have drawn up thats for sure.


----------



## DetBNyce

Well you have to let him take the final shot unless someone else is open, but running the same play two times in a row won't work in the NBA.


----------



## kamego

a pick for him might have been helpful lol. I went to the cleveland board and they were all talking about the same thing. What a horrible way for Cleveland to end the game. I will take it as a piston fan though.  I like the recruiting push today maybe we can get some more piston fans on here


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:

Yea we have tons of Pistons fans on the board. We're always looking for more.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

Hey guys, is Rasheed okay? I see he only played 5 minutes. What happened?


----------



## DetBNyce

We came out in the second half and turned it up when we needed to. Chauncey's third quarter, Ben's hustle, Prince's all around game, and team effort won this one for us.


----------



## kamego

Piston-PiercePower said:


> Hey guys, is Rasheed okay? I see he only played 5 minutes. What happened?


he tweaked his hamstring and stayed out as a precaution. they said it shouldnt be a probelm in the future


----------



## Copper

Sheed pulled his left hammy early in the first and sat out for precautionary reasons


----------



## JoeD

I thought I had a lot to say about this game but you guys said everything except Tayshaun's dunk and all around play kiiiiiiicked ***. Well, you didn't say it enough I thought. Also, I'm starting to dislike Varejao, the combination of hair and elbows gives me a headache.

I wonder if we will ever have a smooth bench integration in a game Brown wants to win. They more time they have the better they look. I thought Dupree would get more minutes, I think he definitely warrants more than 6. In the fourth he came in for like 30 secs, got a tip in, than gets immediately replaced by Delfino?


----------



## kamego

I believe Delfino picked up a lot of minutes because LB is comfortable with Dupree already. Dupree sat out for weeks and came back on fire. He is ready to go in the playoffs. Delfino needs more minutes in order to get his game together though. I think thats why we saw a lot of him. Billups would have played more in the 4th quarter if LB was overly worried about winning for sure today.

Tay's dunk got some props a few pages back. I said he deserved team MVP after it lol. I also called out at two differant spots for Darko to beat the hell out of Varejao. Like I said earlier, his hair is really starting to get to me. Someone needs to sit him on his ***.


----------



## JoeD

I was at the Cavs site to look at their remaining schedule and found a really incredible article on Brown. Too many incredulous things to quote, check it out http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1113730210252490.xml


----------



## kamego

yeah espn posted a link to that today. its pretty fun how anti LB they are. Even though LB treated Lebron very good at the olympics...


----------



## rainman

only got to see the box score. was darko hurt.


----------



## kamego

darko wasn't hurt it was just a close game. EC ate up most of the minutes tonight


----------



## rainman

kamego said:


> darko wasn't hurt it was just a close game. EC ate up most of the minutes tonight


i guess the idea of playing the bench to rest the regulars doesnt apply to darko. you know what, they owe him nothing. he's making a boat load of money so they can basically put him on IR for the year if they want but what message do they send him by not playing him in a meaningless game when rasheed gets hurt early and you have several cavs who flat out stink.


----------



## MLKG

rainman said:


> what message do they send him by not playing him in a meaningless game when rasheed gets hurt early


That he's not a priority.

And that's the way it will stay until he makes himself one. The best players play, no handouts.


----------



## rainman

Mike luvs KG said:


> That he's not a priority.
> 
> And that's the way it will stay until he makes himself one. The best players play, no handouts.


give me a break, you trying to say he couldnt get in the game but campbell or delfino or dupree can, be serious.


----------



## DetBNyce

This wasn't a game where LB was playing the bench and resting the starters. LB said he would play the regular rotation because we owed it to NJ and Philly to play our best against Cleveland. If we were playing a team that wasn't fighting for a playoff it may have been different.

In the end though we all know Darko isn't going to play in the playoffs, so even when we are getting the bench ready for the playoffs Darko isn't necessarily in that group.


----------



## MLKG

rainman said:


> give me a break, you trying to say he couldnt get in the game but campbell or delfino or dupree can, be serious.


He could have. But the point is at this point, for this season, Campbell and Delfino and Dupree are a higher priority, so they get the minutes because they are the ones who are going to be playing in the postseason while it's up in there if Darko will even be on the active roster.


----------



## rainman

Mike luvs KG said:


> He could have. But the point is at this point, for this season, Campbell and Delfino and Dupree are a higher priority, so they get the minutes because they are the ones who are going to be playing in the postseason while it's up in there if Darko will even be on the active roster.


i see your point which i'm sure is brown's position also i just thought when they got down to meaningless games(for them) they might have wanted to see more of the kid. i know it was a big game for the cavs but you could justify them all being big right down to the fans pay to see the best players. if you're a pistons fan darko getting on the court is the last thing on your mind, i just have to shake my head, i have never seen such a prized pick in any sport basically treated like some scrub from the devlopemental league.


----------



## P33r~

JoeD said:


> I was at the Cavs site to look at their remaining schedule and found a really incredible article on Brown. Too many incredulous things to quote, check it out http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1113730210252490.xml


Lmao, that article is ridiculous on so many levels.


----------



## P33r~

I didn't see this game but from what I hear from this boards and other team boards, the refs slaughtered us. Have you guys been to the Cavs board? Jesus it seems like they are complaining more than us, they insist Prince flops on every play and that we are playing extremely dirty, referring to the play with Lebron taking the foul from EC. 

Uhh, aren't WE the ones who need stitches every game? I guess it's really just futurist and pioneer but still.


----------



## kamego

lebron played 45 minutes and had zero fouls.......

if the ref's are calling a good game how can a guy who plays like LBJ not get called for one foul??


----------



## DetBNyce

> Brown wasn't about to comment on the officiating (the Pistons had four technical fouls). "Every time somebody gets fined $2,000, I get fined $30,000," he said.


Just thought that was a semi-funny quote...


----------



## DetBNyce

> Richard Hamilton conducted his postgame interviews with his head turned, so that the cameras only saw the right side of his face.
> 
> "Got to let them see my good side," he said.
> 
> 
> His left eye was badly swollen. Five stitches were needed to close a gash he sustained courtesy of a flying forearm from Cleveland's Zydrunas Ilgauskas with 2:45 left in the third quarter Sunday.
> 
> *As Hamilton lay on the court, one thought went through his mind -- well, two thoughts. One was that, with the blood pouring into his eye, he knew he was going to need stitches.
> 
> The other -- "We didn't want to get a technical foul in the second half, but I knew I was going to get one," Hamilton said. "As soon as I was lying on that court, I knew something was going to happen."*
> 
> Hamilton had to leave to get stitched up, and didn't return until the 9:11 mark of the fourth quarter. It took him about two minutes to earn the technical, from official Bill Kennedy -- one of four the Pistons got Sunday.
> 
> *"There was no call (on Ilgauskas' hit), that's what I was (mad) about," said Hamilton, who led the Pistons with 19 points and six assists. "I came down, got hit in the air, had to get stitches and they didn't call anything. When I tried to explain it to the ref, the only thing he could say to me was, 'Why did it take you 15 minutes to come and tell me?'
> 
> "I was like, man, I wasn't on the court. I was in getting stitches. But it's cool, we got the win."*
> 
> There is a chance the stitches and swelling could force Hamilton to miss the team's final two games, at Atlanta on Tuesday and at Charlotte on Wednesday.
> 
> Because his mask, which protects his twice-broken nose, is molded to his face, the swelling caused the mask not to fit.
> 
> "I tried to put the mask back on, but the pressure it put on my eye, I couldn't wear it," Hamilton said.
> 
> *Hamilton will require major surgery if he breaks his nose again. So, if the swelling doesn't go down, and Hamilton can't wear the mask, the Pistons might not want to take that risk for two meaningless games.*
> 
> "We'll just have to see," Hamilton said



And people wonder why he wears the mask. And some still are convinced he shouldn't wear it because he looks stupid.

Link


----------



## kamego

Didn't seem to help him with that cut though.


----------



## JoeD

P33r~ said:


> Lmao, that article is ridiculous on so many levels.


Yeah seriously. That idiot even said the pistons beat the pacers in 7 games. Was that supposed to be a real paper??? They must have a stalwart editor, too.


----------

